# painting pen blanks...



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there a way to get paint/colored stain to soak into a wood so when you turn it...you still get the color, and also the grain still shows ?
What im wanting to do is turn a pen for a die hard packer fan...and would like to get green/gold stain but still beable to get the grain to pop....just found my answer...thanks...:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonder,
They sell what is basically a magic marker with dye inside. You can color the wood and be precise about it and still see the grain through. Check with Craft Supplies, Woodcrafters, Rocklers,etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You can also use RIT clothes dye (get it at the grocery store beside the laundry soap) or even food coloring. This is an old picture I found in my stuff here from years ago when I was experimenting, this was just food coloring also a grocery store item. With a good top coat it is stable (won't fade, come off on your fingers)


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the ideas guys...never thought about using rit....the wife has tons of that around here

I assume you die it after its turned?


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Staining is done after your final sanding. Both staining and finishing can be done on the lathe. It's amazing how slick the finish is when applied this way!

CD


----------

